# John Deere 5075m Drive Shaft Coupling removal



## bcawvey (6 mo ago)

Hello I have a John Deere 5075M that I am replacing the entire front axle on. I am trying to disconnect the drive shaft from the front axle and it has a a splined coupling. I am try to figure out how to remove that coupling should i pound with a punch one way or the other or is there a different technique it has they same coupling on the front and rear of the shaft. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The roll pin you see needs to come out, then the coupler will slide off the center shaft and onto the other. ten the center shaft will drop out.


----------



## bcawvey (6 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> The roll pin you see needs to come out, then the coupler will slide off the center shaft and onto the other. ten the center shaft will drop out.


Thank you so much for the quick and awesome response I been staring at this for a week trying to figure it out and that makes 100 percent sense


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll add to what Fedup stated qa good roll pin punch such as a Mayhew makes removing roll pins much easier.








61397 - 12 Piece Brass Punch and Scraper Set Metric - Mayhew Steel Products, Inc.


61397 - 12 Piece Brass Punch and Scraper Set Metric Non-marring/non-sparking, will not damage harder steel materials Knurled handle for a more secure grip Comes in an anti-slip pouch with hook and loop fastening system with individual slots for convenient storage Popular uses: aligning steel...




mayhew.com


----------

